# How to lay brick



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I was posting for FJN. I think what JBM has indicated is about right, but I'm not sure. I haven't had a lot of instruction in bricklaying, more waytching my bosses work and learning howe to best save time


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

For all practicalities regarding this discussion the U.S. has three nomenclatures for brick,they are FBA,FBS,FBX. There are others but they do not pertain to topic. The vast majority of brick used in my local fall into the FBS,FBA class. The FBX brick are used most often on commercial,institutional and religious buildings. Those brick have the most exacting tolerances. Irregardless as to how the brick was formed,wether it was extruded or wood molded,there is a certain amount of distortion in the brick. Again,FBX brick is the least prone to this distortion. That distortion needs to be "adjusted " for,that is what the author presented on pages #3 and #4 in Gilbreth's book. Attached please find the B.I.A. tech note that eloborates on this topic. If you scroll down to TABLE #7 DISTORTION TOLORANCES it is explained there. http://www.gobrick.com/Portals/25/docs/Technical Notes/TN9A.pdf


----------

